# February POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* February 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## ronlane

Underwater Sunrise Barrel Costa Rica by @trevoo 






Underwater Sunrise Barrel Costa Rica Photography Forum


----------



## Geaux

3 Minutes from Sunset by Austin Greene




3 Minutes From Sunset by TogaLive, on Flickr

Original Thread: 3 Minutes From Sunset Long Exposure Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack

BrightByNature - shooting up Photography Forum


----------



## Designer

Girl on the Train by sashbar here: Girl on the Train Photography Forum


----------



## SquarePeg

Morning sunshine by cpeay:  Morning sunshine Photography Forum


----------



## weepete

I nominate MikeFlorendo for his shot Thousand Steps Beach at night






Thousand Steps Beach at night Photography Forum


----------



## WhiteRaven22

I'd like to nominate smithdan for his photo "Stone and Sky".





Original post: Stone and Sky Photography Forum


----------



## limr

orionmystery, Spotted House Gekco (Gekko monarchus). Selangor, Malaysia. 
Tropical Lizards Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

"Working the brain"  Chris Crossley (Binga63); It doesn t flatter her Photography Forum


----------



## bribrius

NSFW Photography Forum









photoguy99

i liked the style of this shot. Different from much of the normal portraiture i see.


----------



## bribrius

authenticsoutherner. Shooting Mostly Expired Film Photography Forum

Found merit in this as a cultural photo.


----------



## bribrius

Ed s Coffee Shop - West Hollywood Photography Forum


----------



## luckychucky

Delete

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane

Are you nominating your own photo there Lucky?


----------



## luckychucky

Sorry was submitting noob error!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete

I'm also nominating this Nude series Photography Forum






By Fotofashion.no

It's very rare to see such a striking well lit and well taken photo.


----------



## weepete

I also nominate Sashbar as this is also a quality shot.






Here : http://www.thephotoforum.com/attachments/deerscf2173_1000-jpg.96177/


----------

